# Wish Me Luck - I'm going in again!



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Good luck!

8)

May the Jewie be with you


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Ken,
I'll be catching the first jewie on Saturday (in between hairtail). Why not come and watch? (I allow navigation lights, but no singing).


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good luck Ken, I hope you can finally nail one. I've definately had nothing to sing about.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

hope you do well mate you deserve one with all the hours you have been putting in

Lee


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Interested in how you go Ken, have been told first week after full moon is ordinary. Hope you prove it wrong, good luck.

Jeffo


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'll be doing my special 'jewie dance' for you. go gettem!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ken , mate its going to be OK , you will be getting a jewfish tomorrow night , i have studied the stars and venus is lined up with mars and uranus is spinning in its happy mulloway orbit saturn and jupitor are propituous for the catching of big fish , and capricorn is in the house of his cousin who lives in maroubra and has a sister in the air force , see ya cant miss :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbIt7IIAABbfgAAQUKGACoTpEAo/v/+gIAB1EUHpDQ0PUGgZGTRo0IhMQaaaNPU0NNAAaHamQmY0xVodDwW+E3TRlscO/qkQLKy+QSlcYDOBKGfCpqFKrKou5BChjfge53l50aHgy1omTcJwIwz5cvzSHUNu5wWUjIhUDAin8XckU4UJCyLeyCA=


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Jeffo said:


> Interested in how you go Ken, have been told first week after full moon is ordinary.


All rules are there to break..... but I know many an old fisherman who regard new moon through to full moon as the fishing time, and the waning moon, from 3 days after full moon to the black of the moon as dead period


----------

